# forum rules



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

anyone know were the forum rules are listed ?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/73309-uk-musclecouk-posting-rules/?do=embed


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

We will not tolerate bullying, personal attacks, racism or purposeless inflammatory posts.


We will not tolerate libellous or defamatory posts. Such posts will be removed and infractions issued.


UK-Muscle.co.uk is not a place to buy, sell or promote the use of any illegal, banned, counterfeit or prescription medications or goods. This includes discussion of prices.


UK-Muscle.co.uk is not a customer service forum. Questions relating to orders placed with supplement companies should be taken up with them directly.


Discount & promotional codes are ONLY permitted by sponsors and in the signatures of reps.


Advertising, spamming and trolling is not allowed. This includes using the forum thread tags, email, visitor messages, blog comments, picture comments and private message systems to spam other members.


Attempts to disguise unauthorised commercial links in profiles/posts/signatures will result in an instant ban.


Multiple accounts are not permitted. Members running multiple accounts for the purpose of promotional advertising risk having all accounts terminated without notice.


Posts are to be written in correct English. The use of txt abbreviations or excessive use of block caps may result in posts being removed without notice. There are two reasons for this, aside from making posts hard to read, posts written in this manner aren't accessible for members using the forum search facility or by Google. It also lowers the standard, perceived quality and integrity of information on the forum.


Posts made in the wrong section may be removed without warning.


Public discussion of Moderator decisions is not permitted. If you believe you have genuine reason to question a decision then you should raise the issue with the Administrator.


We do not allow posts that violate UK-Muscle community standards. The UK-Muscle team shall be the sole arbitrator of what does and what does not violate community standards.


We reserve the right to remove and/or edit posts without notice.


Post signatures are enabled for GOLD members on a strictly non-commercial basis. Discount codes and 'Sponsored by' banners are not permitted.


While these rules cover most common situations, they cannot anticipate everything. Consequently we reserve the right to take any actions we deem appropriate to ensure these forums are not disrupted or abused in any way.


----------

